# Any way to straigten snowblower impeller in machine?



## cleverlever (May 13, 2009)

Some 2 stage snowblowers are easy to take apart but not all.

Then when you take it apart you find other problems that you could tolerate until you tookit apart.

I have tried to straighten impellers with a cresent wrench but it didn't work.

Anybody else found a shorcut that works to squeeze a little more life out of a blower with a bent impeller?


----------



## indypower (Apr 8, 2009)

It depends on how badly they are bent, what part of the impeller is bent, and how thick the impeller is. Ariens use thick metal while MTD uses thinner metals. Can you post a pic of the impeller and what brand the snowblower is?


----------



## joethefixitman (Mar 16, 2008)

hi there i once had a snowblower where the impellers were bent how i straightened them out was by using a vice its a lot stronger than your hands with a crescent wrench, i carfully straightened little by little the impellers that way, mybe it work for u too.


----------



## aaaaex88 (Jan 7, 2009)

Take off the auger, put it in a vice, use a big crescent wrench and a hammer and slowly straighten the auger. If there is a spot that is bent a lot you can pinch it in the vice to get it close to where it should be then finnish it with a hammer and an auto body dolly. Here is a video of simple repair.


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Are you talking about the auger blades or the impeller fan. The auger blades are not to bad depending on the thickness. I have heated up thicker auger blades to straighten with a crescent wrench. A friend recently brought me a Simplicity that fell out of the back of his truck. Auger belt kept comming off. I straightned the auger blades, thinking this was the issue. The fall also caved in the back of the frame above the impeller. A little whack a frame and problem was resolved. If it is the impeller fan then removal would be the best option. A vise/hammer works.


----------

